# Precision Bass with narrow neck?



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

I have a nice P-bass, but my fingers miss the narrow 1.5" nut width of the cheap bass from my youth. Otherwise, I really like the Precision bass feel and sound, so I want to stick with that, but I'd really like an "A" width neck.

Unfortunately, Fender Custom Shop is out of my price range, and Squier is generally lower-quality than I'd like to go with. So I'm left with these options:

Some early 70's P-basses had "A" necks, so searching for an affordable vintage bass that fits the criteria is an option, but somewhat painstaking.
Fender Deluxe Precision Bass Special - MIM

"Cowpoke" bass - not really my cup of tea, and it just has active pickups. If active pickups are an option, that's okay, but I really want to be able to get the normal passive tone as well.
Lakland basses - These seem nice, but are pretty pricey. Their offshore line is an option, but I'd rather just go with the Fender MIM option at that price.
Anything else??
I'd love a 70's P-bass, but finding one with the right neck width has been problematic (seems I only come across them when I have no money!) Failing that, the MIM Fender Deluxe Special seems a viable option. Has anyone ever tried one? Any other ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Look for a USA made Peavey Fury. I have a 94 and it's basically a high performance precision bass. They can be had nice and cheap too; I paid $150 for mine and that's a decidedly average price.

The necks are pencil thin, but they don't move at all. Lots of cool features too, including an improved version of Fender's micro-tilt neck adjustment. Certain years had hardware produced by schaller. Just be sure to buy a late 80's or early 90's version; the earlier models were bulkier and had a standard p-bass neck width.

And just food for thought, but if you do go for the lakland, you'll have a bass that outperforms just about anything you listed, much higher quality than the mim fenders.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2017)

G&L Jazz


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Is PJ ok? There's a US limited edition P that has the J neck P body and PJ setup, that there are still some available. Only comes in sunburst. I have one and it's great but you'll be north of $2K unless you find a used one.

L&M were carrying a non-active, PJ setup, P bass with Jazz neck, MIM, last year, I havent seen one locally in a few months but I bet there are still some around.

As far as a P only Fender P with slim neck, I haven't seen any in a while. If you're willing to go non Fender, there are tons of options.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback, guys. I'll definitely have to give the Lakland more consideration than I was thinking. 



keto said:


> Is PJ ok? There's a US limited edition P that has the J neck P body and PJ setup, that there are still some available


PJ is okay. The US limited edition bass You mentioned us just the kind of thing I'm talking about... I was not aware of that model. Not my favourite colour, but I could get over it. Any idea where one is available?


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Apparently there's a few of those 2016 US PJ basses around, just not close to me.  Thanks again for the tip, @keto !


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

I have a similar issue as my hands are not huge. +1 on the Lakland basses, I have a skyline jazz and the neck is incredible. However, I got a big surprise when I stopped into a local music store a few years ago and tried a Squier Classic Vibe 60's reissue Precision bass. I played it for almost an hour in the store and couldn't believe the neck on it. It is one of the nicest necks I have played and certainly not the usual chunky p-bass neck. Needless to say it came home with me and I have never regretted it. They have discontinued that bass but if one comes up that you could try, I would definitely recommend it. The quality is excellent and I have not had the urge to change the pickup. They only came in two colours, fiesta red and sonic blue. I have the blue one.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I got lucky, I have very small hands and a missing digit, and I found this '66 P-bass with a 1.5" nut. For me, its just a bonus it has a Jazz PUP.
I did find a short scale Gibson bass so I don't play the P-bass much, but it has a truly magic neck.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

You could part one together. P-bass body and stuff, J-bass neck.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Oh, look for an Aerodyne Jazz if you want a really light and comfortable AND cool PJ bass, though it is a Jazz shape body. Excellent MIJ quality, good sounding pickups.

Stang Guitars locally Edm has the US limited P, and have had it longer than they'd like. I bet if you called they'd deal.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Don't be afraid to try the higher end Squires too. The Classic Vibe series is often superior to the MIM line.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

capnjim said:


> I found this '66 P-bass with a 1.5" nut


Wow @capnjim that is a beaut! I didn't know they made them with an "A" neck way back in '66. Is it original? I presume the J pickup was added later? If you don't play it much and ever wanted it to go to a loving home, you let me know! 



Robert1950 said:


> You could part one together. P-bass body and stuff, J-bass neck.


Yes, I've thought of that too. I've delved a little bit into parts guitars, but it's expensive and there is practically no resale value if it doesn't turn out as expected. But I might go that route too. My current P-bass is a "Fender Precision Plus" which has a 22-fret neck, so I can't even just put a regular Jazz neck on it. I'd need to find someone with a "Fender Jazz Plus" that would want to trade necks. Any takers? 



keto said:


> Stang Guitars locally Edm has the US limited P, and have had it longer than they'd like. I bet if you called they'd deal.


After your last message @keto I went searching and the one at Stang was one of a few I had found online. Thanks for the tip about how long it's been there!


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I think Robert has the right idea.
You don't need to pine for the el-cheap-o bass you had as a kid to find a narrower neck.
The Jazz is narrower than the Precision.
In my opinion, the Jazz is also a better sounding and better looking bass as well.
My 2¢


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Warmoth replacement J-Bass Neck.
1.5" nut 
other features as needed. just transfer your tuners.
Warmoth Custom Guitar Products - Super Bass Construction

Mighty Mite
Nut is slightly wider so you might not be further ahead.
Mighty Mite MM2919 P-Bass Replacement Neck with a Fretless Ebonol Fingerboard

Good luck.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have a Squier Vintage Modified Jazz Bass, that I bought barely used. $200. I rented a Geddy Lee sig bass for a couple of months once. The Squier was a pleasant surprise after playing something as nice as the Geddy Lee. But then I am only a minor bass player.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

That irritating double post,... again.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Thanks @djmarcelca but my P-bass has 22 frets with no fretboard overhang, so I can't just slap a new neck on there.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

BMW-KTM said:


> I think Robert has the right idea.
> You don't need to pine for the el-cheap-o bass you had as a kid to find a narrower neck.
> The Jazz is narrower than the Precision.
> In my opinion, the Jazz is also a better sounding and better looking bass as well.
> My 2¢


I've tried many times to be a jazz guy, I've owned lots and played even more. Jazz basses are great, and you can get pretty close to p-bass tone by soloing the neck pickup, but there's just an amazing feeling that comes along with playing a fantastic precision bass.

I may be a little biased, because I'm a p-bass guy at heart 

Also another thought occurred to me, G&L has lots of different neck options to choose from, any of your local G&L dealers should be able to order you an sb-1 or sb-2 with whatever neck option you choose; I can't remember what their "A" neck option is, but I think their jazz bass neck is option #8 iirc. The prices are good too, but more in the range of US Fender basses.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

troyhead said:


> Thanks @djmarcelca but my P-bass has 22 frets with no fretboard overhang, so I can't just slap a new neck on there.


I've never seen that before.
Post some pic's please.

Warmoth should be able to custom build you anything you need


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

I highly recommend Lakland basses. I have a Lakland Bob Glaub signature model that came standard with a Fralin P bass pickup and a Jazz style nut width (1.5"). To me it combines all of my favourite bass elements. Lakland has also offered the Duck Dunn signature model with a similar config.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

laristotle said:


> G&L Jazz


THIS would be my choice, in a heartbeat!!

that would kick a USA Fender's ass all around Fullerton, California....and then some!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2017)

bolero said:


> THIS would be my choice, in a heartbeat!!
> 
> that would kick a USA Fender's ass all around Fullerton, California....and then some!


Oh it does. I have one.


----------

